# RPC 2009



## Simael (5. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich kein "originales" RPC Forum entdeckt habe muss ich hier mal nachfragen.

Fandet ihr nicht auch das die RPC in diesem Jahr einfach zu groß war. Ich meine damit rein FLächentechnisch. Ich war leider nur am Sonntag da und habe die anderen 2 Tage nicht miterleben dürfen aber wir hatten das Gefühl im gegensatz zum letztem Jahr in Münster war alles viel zu riesig angelegt. Besonders in Halle 3.2 waren die Gänge quasi leer. 

Des Weiteren fand ich es mehr störend als alles andere, dass

a) Guitar Hero World Tour dort "Party" veranstaltet hat
b) Roccat mal sowas von dermaßen übertrieben auf die "Pauke gehauen" hat das man teilweise das Gefühl hatte auf ner Technoparty zu sein

Des Weiteren mussten wir dieses Jahr, wie wir erwartet hatten, sehr tief in die Patte greifen. 

8 &#8364; für einen Schotterparkplatz der nicht einmal "überwacht" wurde
15 &#8364; Eintritt (ist ja nicht schlimm) 

aber wenn man dann 5,50 &#8364; für ein Schnitzel ohne alles zahlen soll + evtl. noch ne Portion Pommes für ich meine gute 3 &#8364; da vergeht einem doch irgendwo die Lust.

Also meine Meinung ist, dass es in Münster einiges "gemütlicher" und atmosphörvoller war als in Köln. Gut die RPC wollte wachsen ist sie in der Besucherzahl mit sicherheit auch da es halt Zentraler lag, jedoch wäre dies in Münster denke ich genauso gut gelaufen. 

Das Programm vom Sonntag war recht in Ordnung als Abschlusstag. Leider aber haben wir festgestellt, dass besonders in Halle 3.2 da am meisten los war wo grade das meiste in die Masse geworfen wurde. Und meiner Meinung nach sollte doch das Rollenspiel in Form von Ausführung und Vorstellung im Vordergrund sein. 

Wenn ich Party machen möchte (mal bezogen auf Roccat und Guitar Hero) gehe ich doch lieber im August zur GCom.

Was meint ihr dazu wie waren eure Eindrücke von Freitag / Samstag oder generell?

Ich hoffe ich habe ZAM nichts vorweggenommen (Nachfrage von Impressionen)

Und als letztes Wort der Buffed Stand zumindest was er am Sonntag stellenweise getan hat war sehr nett zu zu schauen.

Gruss
Simael


----------

